# Teak oil stains of fiberglass



## weinie (Jun 21, 2008)

*Teak oil stains on fiberglass*

What's the best way to remove old teak oil stains from fiberglass.
I've tried the following unsucessfullly:
Goo gone
soft scrub w/ bleach
fantastik
fleet wax cleaner

The fleet wax seems to work the best but it dosnt work that great and takes a heck of alot of elbow grease.

Trying to avoid goof off, mineral spirits, acetone, etc so i don't ruin the gelcoat or vinyl surfaces.

Any ideas?


----------



## JRA1968 (Apr 10, 2011)

Some types of stains come off pretty well with mineral oil. You can get it at any drug store. Good Luck


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

Not teak oil but I had some cetol stains, and I used a fine razor and managed to scrape them off without scratching the fiberglass. They weren't large stains though..more like drops
Cetol may have more solids...than the oil...

I had tried all the usual suspects..soft scrub etc. to no avail.


----------



## RichH (Jul 10, 2000)

If 'true' teak oil, then any 'strong' caustic detergent will lift/dissolve teak oil. 
Examples: TriSodiumPhosphate (TSP), Lye soap or lye (use with caution), Sodium Silicate based detergents, etc. Apply full strength, let soak, scrub .... then re-wax the area. ;-)


----------



## Stucker (Jul 19, 2011)

*Teak oil removal from fiberglass*

The answer is acetone.

Literally it's wipe on wipe off.

It may remove the wax from the fiberglass so have some wax to apply in case it does.

Steve


----------

